# Drag Me To Hell



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

OK, so I go to see a movie a week so I have seen a lot of the new flicks out there so I figured I'd go through them all and share my thoughts...

So I LOVE horror movies!  I really wanted to see this one because the trailer freaked me out.  I think that any horror movie with kids or old people as the villians always seem to scare me the most for some reason.  This movie was no exception.

I thought it was really good.  There were some cheesy effects in it at times but what horror movie doesn't have those?  I was totally freaked out by the car scene with the old lady (if you've seen it you KNOW what I'm talking about.  If you are into horror it's definitely worth checking out!

IMHO...Very Good...


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree! Drag Me To Hell was a great movie - and I had huge hopes for it too, as it's made by the director of Evil Dead 1,2 & 3. It has an 80's feel to it.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 15, 2010)

^Great movie but so gross lol... The bit where the "fluid" is coming out of the corpses mouth and getting into the main characters mouth is DISGUSTING. It also made me very weary of Gypsies and old people...


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 15, 2010)

i saw it in theathers it was not my favorite but it did have freaky moments.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_^Great movie but so gross lol... The bit where the "fluid" is coming out of the corpses mouth and getting into the main characters mouth is DISGUSTING. It also made me very weary of Gypsies and old people..._

 
That seriously had me gagging during that scene.  The car scene as well when the old lady was chewing on her chin...barf!!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 16, 2010)

I love good horror and really need to see this!  I've been a fan of Sam Raimi's films for years.


----------



## sailordom (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I love good horror and really need to see this!  I've been a fan of Sam Raimi's films for years._

 





I missed this in the theater last summer but must remember to rent it on demand sometime. I heard good things about this, and it has to be better than the last horror movie I watched (the Halloween 2 remake).


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 17, 2010)

^Omg that movie suuuucckkkedddd!


----------



## malvales (Apr 13, 2010)

It would have been a good horror movie if there's no disgusting, unrealistic scene (fluid coming out of the mouth and many more). My husband found it hillari hilarious us and laughed all the way. He likes it because he likes Army of Darkness, which is from the same maker.


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 15, 2010)

I saw it in theaters and loved it. The hilarious gross parts is what made it stand out for me. It changed the mood of the movie, which made the scary jumpy parts all the more unexpected. I thought it was sarcastic, playful and very well done.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 16, 2010)

Lol, I loved the ending as well. The whole movie was a kinda "fuck you" to the main character.


----------

